# Log car drawings/plans?



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

I wanted to build some log cars...for lack of a better description. I've seen reference to 'bunk' cars, but that doesn't turn up much in a search. I finally found Hartford Products who have some nice looking, if not pricey, kits. However, I have a lot more time than $ and would like to scratch build some. So, while I can find a lot of pictures, I haven't found any plans, blueprints, drawings, or even closeup pics. The style I like are those with main timber frame and the cross members over the trucks. The cross pieces either have a channel or are built up 'U' shaped. The appear to have movable chocks with the chain resting in the channel.....or so I think. The link and pin couplers are neat, and I found those on the Qzark site.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Bill, 

There are several different styles of log carrying trucks: Bachmann and LGB sell some as well. 

The magazine 'Narrow Gauge & Shortline Gazette' (NGSL)has had some plans in it, and on the web there is a down loadable index to them all. 

A simple one has a freight truck, then add either a square piece if wood, or a fabricated inverted U shaped one to the top (using the truck pivot to fix it there). Two of these are joined together by a (rooster) pole. There can be either poles or triangular steel/iron pieces to keep the logs on the bunks assisted by chains. 

Put into Goggle 'disconnected log trucks' and goto 'images', that should certainly start you off on ideas. You could also try 'log cars' in the MLS search system.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Bill, 

I have some plans published by Kemtron a long time ago. I have scanned them. If you would like a set, contact me offline at [email protected]. 

Bob


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

A very good source of drawings for all sorts of rolling stock are the Train Shed Cyclopedias. They are derived from car builders cyclopedias. Another source might be back issues of the NG&SL Gasjet. There are a lot of interesting log cars and it seems like you could find some drawings some where. One thing I have learned about logging operations is that the more poorly financed or CHEAPO operators often used old wood framed flat cars with log bunks. The log buggies you are interested in would be easy to make and with link and pin couplers would add a lot of character to your operations. 

J


----------



## GscaleSVWYRR (Feb 28, 2021)

I have been looking and looking for plans to build wooden logging disconnect cars.... Anyone have an idea where i can find them?
I reached out to Ozark Miniatures about the Hartford k10 ... but they have not replied.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

GscaleSVWYRR said:


> I have been looking and looking for plans to build wooden logging disconnect cars.... Anyone have an idea where i can find them?
> I reached out to Ozark Miniatures about the Hartford k10 ... but they have not replied.


January 1996 Narrow Gauge & Short Line Gazette has plans for a really crude version. Let me know if you want me to print it as a PDF.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill or GScale, if you want to start with factory produced side frames check out Only Trains. I just ordered 3 pair of ARCHBAR, tentative delivery this Friday.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Just using a pic, figure the back woods mechanics fashioned their own cars on what ever trucks were available, using the ingenuity of father Ephram. Bachmann 33" wheels and a plank for a back bone. Adhered a piece of plastic to the under side and added a nylon washer so they could pivot easily.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

BAck in the day Garden Railways magazine published plan sets for various pieces of rilling stock. I have modeled them in 3D CAD and generated new versions of those plan sets. Here is a link to the skeleton car. GR Plan Set 40

I am working on a set of bunk style cars but haven't completed them yet.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Cap'nBill, this doesn't have the measurements you were looking for, but it is very detailed, hope it helps. Also have one of a Skelton car if interested.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a logging car and transit system that never entered my mind.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

I've made some progress since last posting. The orders are cut and loaded.

















Ordered turnbuckles from Ozark, received automated response. Waited two weeks, two Emails and one call, no response, so I decided to make them.
Here's the first one. It of course needs to be dressed, and once painted the flaws will blend. Only 19 more to go. Once I set up a jig can pound them out.








Scenario: the wire rope cables are permanently spliced to the top cross member eye loop, top loader places the cross member on top of load, cables hang down. Bottom loader sets hook through the lower eye, tightens the turnbuckle, and done.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Had some fun today. Made 7 more turnbuckle set ups then eyes got tired. I used the resistance soldering set up for the two end pieces. Used regular circuit board solder for the wires so I didn't need as much heat as not to loosen the other parts. Think I'll check out Blackening Solution instead of painting them.


----------



## MGates (Mar 16, 2016)

Sorry about your experience trying to get the turnbuckles, too common of a situation currently it seems. Your solution is wonderful though! Those will look great when installed.

-Mike


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, thank you. Going to chemically blacken instead of painting them. 
It seems Ozark ignored my latest email and messages and shipped the parts anyway. Learned from the Post Office that as long as I don't open the package it can be labeled REJECTED and sent back at no charge to me. I was also advised to take a pic of the parcel as it leaves my hands. CC company already removed the charges. It's a shame as it would only have taken 90 seconds to respond to any of my communications, and I would have gladly waited the time needed for them to ship, but then I wouldn't have had the fun sharpening my resistance soldering skills. All's well that ends well.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick Jr said:


> ignored my latest email and messages


Seems the current modus operandi. The family can ship parts by SKU but dont know the products and can't answer questions so no emails.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

I didn't have questions about the parts, plainly stated POSSIBLE ETA, and that was weeks after the original order. Guess they don't know how to respond to voice mail either. They also ignored both V and E notifications to cancel the order. Parts came in the mail today, and will go to the Post Office tomorrow REJECTED, at no cost to me. Had they read my Emails or listened to my Voice Mail messages they could have saved themselves the time to pack and Priority Postage. Not to mention the notification from the Credit Card company disputing the charge. 
On the plus side, sharpened my Resistance Soldering skills and today finished the 22 that I made mostly using brass scraps. The Blackening Solution is due to arrive Monday.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

On one hand you feel sorry for a struggling business, no one is going to become a millionaire running Ozark.

On the other hand, just common sense when running a business, people can forgive a lot when there is good communication.

Greg


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> On the other hand, just common sense when running a business, people can forgive a lot when there is good communication.


 THAT said it all, thank you.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Received JAX Pewter Black, and I think it did a good job. Here's the final assembly.


----------



## MGates (Mar 16, 2016)

What a great result!


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, thank you very much, I had fun.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Friend in Denmark made a Bill Board of our dogs advertising the cut lumber. Need to learn how re-size it.


----------

